# Cuchuflete 7K



## lauranazario

*Congratulations to one of the most influential Foreros ever... and thank you for 7000 posts filled with your unique wit!*

Hugs,
LN


----------



## funnydeal

*7000 Congrats and 7000 Thanks*​


----------



## Cath.S.

No point in being overly gingerly... 
*Felicitations pour tes 7000 postes !*


----------



## Kelly B

Yowza.


Congratulations!


----------



## ILT

Cuchu:

Cannot let this day go without congratulating you on *7000* helpful, funny and educational posts!!!

 It's a lot of work, and thanks for doing it 

 ILT


----------



## Jana337

_*Compliments, Cuchu!

I wish you would speak German. That language is tailored to sharp-witted people. 

Jana*_


----------



## Alundra

ENHORABUENA CUCHU Y GRACIAS POR TUS 7000 ESTUPENDOS MENSAJES.


Alundra.


----------



## DDT

Cuchu, thank you so much for being there, for your precious advice and for enriching this community with wittiness and wisdom   

DDT


----------



## LadyBlakeney

*Querido foroamigo Cuchu: 7.000 veces gracias por:

- tu ayuda inestimable
- tu sentido del humor
- tu paciencia
- tu diplomacia
- tu ser tú.

Un besote muy "unladylike".*


----------



## Artrella

*Felicidades Cuchuflete!!!*


----------



## lsp

Many thanks!  Lsp


----------



## VenusEnvy

Cuchu: Goodness gracious, what a milestone. Your dedication to us as a mod, forero and friend  are certainly immeasurable. May there be many more, as our community continues to grow. 

The magic you have with words really lights up the forum!
Congratulations!


----------



## Benjy

we lubs j00 b.

ben


----------



## te gato

I go away for a little while and look what happens!!!

Congratulations Cuchu KIA for being who you are...
oh and for hitting the 7K mark!!!

Many Alberta Kisses & Hugs..


----------



## germinal

te gato said:
			
		

> I go away for a little while and look what happens!!!
> 
> Congratulations Cuchu KIA for being who you are...
> oh and for hitting the 7K mark!!!
> 
> Many Alberta Kisses & Hugs..


 

Careful Cuchu - te gato's teeth look pretty sharp to me!  
Congratulations - always a pleasure to read your elegant contributions.   

Germinal.


.


----------



## Phryne

Queridísimo Cuchu:

Mil gracias por tu invaluable ayuda e inigualable simpatía. 


 *!!!!!!!!FELICITACIONES!!!!!! *​ 
un abrazo,

MJ


----------



## alc112

Congratulations Cuchu!!!


----------



## Outsider

Parabéns, Cuchuflete!


----------



## Whodunit

Happy 7K posts, Cuchu. You're the best forero ever!!!​


----------



## niña

Congratulations amigo! inshallah 7000 más


----------



## jacinta

Cuchu;

You have found your place here at this forum.  I am not here to congratulate you on your profuseness of posts but rather on your profundity.  (Let's make 'em work!)  When you leave, I leave.  Have a Chuckle on me.

jacinta


----------



## Agnès E.

Cuchu, you will please copy 1000 times:

Bravo Cuchu
Bravo Cuchu
Bravo Cuchu
Bravo Cuchu
Bravo Cuchu
Bravo Cuchu
Bravo Cuchu

As punishment for entertaining, helping and advising a crowd of foreros all over the world.
On my desk tomorrow 8.00 am GMT time, please.

Click here to know more about your forero accomplices' punishment


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¡¡Cuchuflú!!! qué puedo decir que no haya dicho en los miles anteriores, GRACIAS, GRACIAS, GRACIAS y no te vayas nunca  *

*Robin  *


----------



## beatrizg

FELIZ 7000!!!!!!!

Va un brindis y un saludo mediterraneo!


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi Cuchu, 

You are one of the reasons I was drawn to this forum. You've made me laugh and helped me learn. Thank you!!
Susan


----------



## Alfry

Congratulations Chucu.


----------



## Jade

7.000 GRACIAS no serian suficiente para agradecer todo tu apoyo, todo lo ingenioso que eres y toda tu paciencia. Se podría decir que es toda una aventura compartir contigo dudas y algunas que otras certezas.

Sigue así!

Jade


----------



## timpeac

Many many congratulations!


----------



## garryknight

!!! Congratulations !!!
To someone whose posts are well worth reading​


----------



## Citrus

Cuchu:

Disfruto enormemente de leer tus mensajes ("posts"). Gracias por tus aportaciones, correcciones y enseñanzas . . . . y también gracias por hacernos reir.

*¡¡¡ 7,000 FELICIDADES !!!*​ 
Saludos  
Citrus


----------



## elroy

*We need more of you in the forums.  You have been there through thick and thin, and you always choose your words precisely, intelligently, and appropriately.  It is an honor to exchange ideas with you and learn from each other.

Here's to 7000 more gems in our treasure chest of amazing posts!  * ​


----------



## Lancel0t

COngratulations Sr. Cuchu! Thank you so much for all your help and keep it coming! More power and happy posting!


----------



## la grive solitaire

* ¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, CUCHUFLETE!*

_rara avis = pájaro raro =  a rare bird_:  An exceptional individual, a unique person
​


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias a vosotros.  Thanks to all of you.  The kind thoughts and words are but another confirmation that this is a fascinating and friendly community.  I'm grateful that we share it.

Abrazos a repartir,
Cuchu


----------



## mjscott

!!! Congratulations, Cuchuflete !!!

(I never miss a session of you wrasslin' a bobcat!)​


----------



## lsp

To teach is to learn twice.
-- Joseph Joubert

That means it's really 14000 posts... thanks and congrats!


----------



## belén

Felicidades dear...entre una cosa y otra se me pasó felicitarte a tiempo así que aprovecho y te felicito los 7103 que llevas!! Y como siempre, no pares sigue sigue no pares sigue sigue!!!!!


----------



## sergio11

I am a week late, but I don't want to miss this, Cuchuflete,


Congratulations for your 7000 postings.

You are doing a great job.  

Thank you for being such a good moderator.​


----------

